# Happy Holidays!



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Just wanted to wish all the great members here with:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you. Same to you and yours.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Merry Christmas all. I wanted to tell you all that I had my best Christmas ever this year yesterday I found out that I had been helping an 8 year old girl at 2 hands, rather then a disabled person. Here is what happened, and always remember we may get annoyed with people, we may think they are stupid, and we may get to the point to where we are yelling at our computer screen but in the end there could be a surprise.

Yesterday I did my daily rounds and went to 2 hands and chatted away. A lady came in and the way she wrote her words I thought the lady had a disability. I asked if she had a wish list, to which she asked what one was. Ok I said this lady is knew and she doesn't know what to do so I sent her off to walmart site to make her wish list. Well she couldn't make one so I asked her then if she had made an account nope she hadn't. I soon thought that settled that any moment now I will have a link handed to me but nope, she had more issues. She said it wanted her to buy the items. So I knew then she was doing something wrong so went through it all again step by step.

2 hours later we are still in the same spot me banging my head on the wall kicking the desk, and calling her stupid, and cussing under my breath. So I asked her to give me her login info. She did and boom I had a new list made for her. So today in she comes, and she couldn't figure out at all how to get the link for her list. Once again it took about 20 minutes of me messing with her before I caved in and asked for login info again. Finally I got the link. I got the lin up in the room, and then realized she did something wrong so back to login I went, Fixed the issue "sigh" and then once again posted the link in the room.

About 1 hour later a very nice angel came in that I knew and she asked about the family. I told her they had not been helped, so questions came up and all of that. The mom said then that she had a 8 year old daughter and she took care of her niece who was on a breathing machine, the gifts were for them. So I told the angel. But then the truth came out. You see the mom wrote perfect letters and nothing was wrong with any of it. But before it was all messed up. Huh??? So I had to ask, am I being scammed or what?? Come to find out the 8 year old had made the list for her 7 year old cousin she didn't want her to go without a Christmas.

I think I went quiet for close to 20 minutes on that chat because I was crying my eyes out. I had been helping an 8 year old with a list for her cousin, not for herself but for her cousin. They will have Christmas this year, Me and the angel together made that happen. But the shock of it all was that an 8 year old had more heart then most adults do at this time of the year, and through it all I had been so harsh and thought someone so stupid was making a list yet it was an 8 year old girl with nothing but love in her heart.

May all the children help to bring love back into this world this year.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

There are still a lot of good adults out there. My husband has no legs and my health is not good either. We live on an extremely small amount of fixed income. This summer a couple of strangers who are now great friends , built us a new solid coop. A family from church gave us their car instead of using it for a trade in. Many more kindnesses have been done. It wasn't even Christmas when these things happened. The Lord is a great provider. Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Merry Yule to every one!!


----------

